# Eureka Supply Co.



## Eureka510 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey people, new to the forum, but the name is David and I run Eureka Supply Co. Out of the SF Bay Area. Just started this year and will have some shirts available this winter and hoodies. We're just looking to support all those shredders out there on the local level wherever you are. eurekasupplyco | Home


----------



## Eureka510 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Free Stickerzzzz*

I dont know about you guys, but I love stickers, so much that once we hit 30 likes on our Facebook page we will chose one random shredder for a 6 pack of stickers. Head on over and like our page to stay updated on whats going on, and Keep Shredding!

www.facebook.com/EurekaSupplyCo


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No Way another fucking sticker company that makes t shirts!


----------



## Eureka510 (Nov 1, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No Way another fucking sticker company that makes t shirts!


And i would have gotten away with it too if it wasn't for that Angry Snowboarder!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Eureka510 said:


> And i would have gotten away with it too if it wasn't for that Angry Snowboarder!


I'll give you props, that made me laugh.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

Lulz at targeting "locals" on the internet


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> I'll give you props, that made me laugh.


Yeah, I gotta say I'll risk getting flamed and say that maybe the guy isn't your _average_ "Troll"!! Usually the "D-bags" just loggin' on to sell shit go all,..
"How DARE you,.. How could you,.. WHY r u picking' on ME??? You guy's are A-holes!! Waaah, Waaah, Waah!!!"

..._this_ one at least seems to "Get It"! 

Once again,.. I'll call for for BA to be crowned as Monarch & Supreme Ruler of BrecksterDamme!!! Year Round Snow,.. with Hookers & Blow for All!!!


----------



## Eureka510 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ive got nothing to hide guys, again I'm just a rider myself looking to ride and make product that number one I'm gunna use, but also that will benefit the community, I'm not looking to rip people off, just helping the community.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Eureka510 said:


> Ive got nothing to hide guys, again I'm just a rider myself looking to ride and make product that number one I'm gunna use, but also that will benefit the community, I'm not looking to rip people off, just helping the community.


I think u might have missed the Oh So Subtle point. As A fellow. boarder, welcome. But it's considered good form to contribute & let people get to know you, _Before_ posting a promo for whatever goods u r hawking. 

Too many trolls sign up for that purpose only & never post anything as a contributing member. Happens often enough that,.. As u discovered, the reponse is swift and usually a _*LOT*_ more personally insulting than what you've received. ( _I think BA might b coming down with a cold or something_.)

Chicken Soup BA, lots of chicken soup!!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Maybe I miised it, but I didn't see any product on your site except stickers? There's a t-shirt in your blog, but it doesn't seem to be for sale.


----------



## Eureka510 (Nov 1, 2012)

I totally see how it could have come off as obtrusive or obnoxious guys. And not upset, I actually thought BA's comment was pretty funny to be honest. There's some restructuring going on design wise. At first there wasn't much cohesiveness that I was looking for, but so far it's looking like there will be two tees printing. I'm in the process of looking at manufacturing costs for printing.

...haha but other than that thanks for forum advice looking forward to getting to know everyone.

Oh and BA if you want free stickers all you had to do was ask.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Eureka510 said:


> Ive got nothing to hide guys, again I'm just a rider myself looking to ride and make product that number one I'm gunna use, *but also that will benefit the community*, I'm not looking to rip people off, just *helping the community*.


I don't mean to sounds like a dick but this is where you lost me...


Tell me why I want to buy your product, what sets it apart from the rest, etc. Make a sales pitch! But don't tell me you want to help the community by selling t-shirts! :cheeky4:

Here's the first picture that came up when I googled "helping the community".  Doesn't have much in common with selling clothes, does it?










Do you guys have the Dragons Den down there or is it just a Canadian show? It's actually decent at pointing out how most people fail to make the right pitch. Know why I think Lululemon was sucessful in the beginning? They told people why their pants were better, by having a certain material, etc. So people bought them. Then of course girls saw guys looking at girls with them on, and sales went through the roof.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If I wanted crappy stickers I would let the kid with downsyndrome that lives below me play with my plotter. You offer nothing to snowboarding or the community.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

What kind of plotter you got BA? I have a Summa been running strong for seven years with no problems.


----------



## Eureka510 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Back Due To Popular Hate*

Hey people! I am working on launching Eureka Supply Co., it has been a lot of hard work and sleepless nights trying to get this nailed down. Though still in infancy, I want to start to get the hammer swinging early. Just wanted to let you guys know that preorders for the first tee will be available once we get 30 likes. Below are rules for the contest we have going on on our page.

The deadline is December 6th for a pretty awesome prize pack, which consists of:
-A Eureka Supply Co. logo tee
-A water bottle
-A pair of Skullcandy Riff headphones
-Some Stickers
-And another secret item that's going in

http://www.facebook.com/EurekaSupplyCo


----------

